# CNC Basics



## Jigstik (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm doing something not many people are here in the U.S of A. . . . I export a product to a distributor that I chose, and they sell my product exclusively overseas. 

I currently farm out the CNC work to a local concern for a reasonable rate. My production is at the point, probably has been, where I could consider buying a router and hiring a full time technician to run it. 

I am not asking for business advice. I know how to weigh the left column against the right, and what goes in each one in between. I am not asking if I should do this I know what it will cost for everything from watse disposal to the tech's optional dental plan and my contingency temp service if my tech gets the shingles one day at the most critical phase of the order sequence. 

What I am asking, is where can I begin to learn the basics of CNC routing? I mean the basics that might be explained in laymans terms. I don't know how to shop for a router. I don't know what the term would be for the distance the arm could travel vertically/horizontally to make it's cuts if the bit is pointing sidewyas? Down? at a 45 deg. angle? The _rate_ of travel in my particular choice of material with a density of xx and the bit has a rockwell of such and such? And what should I look for in software? Support? 

Man I don't even know what to ask. I need a machine that will make the same cut patterns, over and over, in a piece that measures 25" long, 4" high, and 5" wide. Of course there is more to it. 

Is there a book, or website, that is designed to give a crash course on how to shop for the right router without getting hosed?


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Jigstik said:


> I'm doing something not many people are here in the U.S of A. . . . I export a product to a distributor that I chose, and they sell my product exclusively overseas.
> 
> I currently farm out the CNC work to a local concern for a reasonable rate. My production is at the point, probably has been, where I could consider buying a router and hiring a full time technician to run it.
> 
> ...


Jigstik

I am(as a hobby) building a CNC router machine and have found the best site for CNC information is http://www.cnczone.com.

This forum is dedicated to CNC machines and one of the best I have found. They will be able to suggest or help with anything from building, buying, programs, etc.

Good luck and hope this may help.
John


----------



## Jigstik (Apr 10, 2008)

John that site has everything I need I think. All I have to do is read for a week and I will be edumicated maybe! 

Thanks for the link!


----------

